
Beards Give You Superpowers - peterschroeder
https://medium.com/@peter.e.schroeder/beards-give-you-superpowers-da69a64575ee#.nra0hu24d
======
xja
I've been reading Cryptonomicon recently. There's an entertaining bit where
one of the characters asserts that beards are "totems of the white male
patriarchal privilege".

It's a bit silly. But it is interesting to note that every bearded person
mentioned in this article is white.

~~~
peterschroeder
Wow, I never thought about it. Of the top of my head, I know LeBron James has
a pretty outstanding bead! :]

